# mucky pup



## rupertbrooke

This phrase is very common & refers to a dirty person. It is an affectionate use and usually applied to a child or a toddler. E.g."Look at the state of your clothes, you mucky pup! You've been rolling around in the dirt with Billy again, haven't you?" It can also be used when a child has been eating in a messy way. E.g. "What are you doing with your rice yogurt, you mucky pup!"


----------



## adelan

If you need a Turkish translation it would be "*seni yaramaz*" I guess.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Adelan. Doesn't yaramaz mean 'naughty' not 'dirty'? Taking your cue is surely it should be seni pasaklı?


----------



## adelan

If you say "naughty boy" we will imagine a babyboy. If we translate "naughty" into Turkish, it is "yaramaz" however it is not prefectly true. Yaramaz (adjective) and yaramazlık (noun) is generally used for the babies and children below some age. We never say "pasaklı" to a baby/toddler. 

On the other hand, "yaramazlık" has some slang meaning for adults which is out of our scope.


----------



## rupertbrooke

If you look at this picture of what we jokingly would call a mucky pup to a toddler, how would you personally descibe such an infant in Turkish?
http://www.pbase.com/image/41154428


----------



## adelan

Yaramaz. I showed this picture to my friends, they said "yaramaz" like me  The action the baby made is "yaramazlık" as well.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks very much! Would you say the same to a baby girl?


----------



## Rallino

How about _Afacan_?


----------



## adelan

Sure. There is no gender for "yaramaz".


----------

